
Cangoroo: Pogo sticks are the new scooters - zachperret
https://cangoroo.tech/
======
freehunter
This is a joke right? One of those "make fun of silly startup" kind of things?

I mean... I think it is. But Poe's Law is real and startups are absolutely
insane so... please someone tell me this is a joke.

~~~
Hamuko
It has to be, right? I mean, moving about with a pogo stick is fucking dumb.
Why would anyone do it?

------
max76
I was in the beta test for cangoroo. I booked 30 minutes, planning on going
2km in the time. When I was near my destination my cangoroo tokens depleted
and the locking mechanism engaged. This caused me to abruptly stop bouncing
and fall down, breaking an arm and causing large concrete scrapes. A bystander
called an ambulance. My health insurance company is currently engaged in a
legal battle with cangoroo and it looks like that is going to cause a
downround as investors are cooling. /s

~~~
saagarjha
Is it bad that I thought this was a completely valid experience until the end?

------
albertgoeswoof
Great idea but I struggle to see how this business is financially viable on
its own. I hope they are investing heavily in self-pogoing sticks. The r&d
will be tough but they have first mover advantage until Uber and Waymo catch
up.

------
harel
This is obviously a joke, but even so, the site looks dead serious (except for
the video which made me laugh with the gratuitous use of slow-motion). Usually
those 'fake' startups have a we-are-only-being-sarcastic disclaimer somewhere,
but couldn't find one here. At least, for their sake, I hope it's a joke.

------
llamataboot
"Founder" is actually head of a creative agency - so assume this is a viral
spoof campaign :)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
mikkelsen-5a32007b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-mikkelsen-5a32007b/)

------
youeseh
I'm just one point of view but I haven't seen a single pogo commuter in the 12
years I've lived in the Bay Area.

~~~
pkaye
Looks like a company out of Sweden. Maybe pogo commuting is a big thing there.

~~~
llamataboot
I just got back from a week in Stockholm. Did not see any pogo commuters :P

------
nategri
Best deadpan spoof I've seen in a decade probably. 10/10, A+.

------
nxcho
This is made by a Swedish adver^H^H^H^H^H creative communications agency
called ODD Company ([https://oddcompany.se](https://oddcompany.se)) who makes
these kind viralbait product campaigns. Not sure if it is made for another
client or just as a way to get som press for themselves but they mention
Swedish payment solution provider Klarna a couple of times.

------
nyx_
Same premise as the scooter, i.e. a company litters the sidewalks with
dangerous toys and says "make sure you wear a helmet, have fun!", except pogo
sticks are perhaps even more injury-prone.

------
lgrebe
Check out the other projects by the ℅ company from the contact address
[https://oddcompany.se/work/](https://oddcompany.se/work/)

------
CangorooAdam
It is indeed a serious Venture. For more info on our long-term plans and
additional vehicles to add to our fleet, please get in touch at
adam@cangoroo.tech

Happy weekend!

------
yhoneycomb
The only people who look cool on pogo sticks are the ones doing flips.
Everyone else just looks like a complete dork.

